
Sleep faster startup culture puts mental health at risk - jd_routledge
http://www.theguardian.com/media-network/2016/mar/22/startup-entrepreneurs-mental-health-risk-business-failure
======
jd_routledge
Hi everyone - I've been posting on HN about mental health in startups semi-
regularly.

Today I got a write up in The Guardian which I hope gives the topic some well
needed coverage.

Hope you enjoy the read and would love to kick off a discussion on the points
raised.

James

